# 67 GTO Wiring Diagram



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Can anyone help me with the wiring diagrahm coming out of the ignition?

Jim:cheers


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

This is off of the "Wild About Cars" web site, in the Pontiac section. I hope it helps.

Added another manual that should help.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

*It helped*



Joe'sToy said:


> This is off of the "Wild About Cars" web site, in the Pontiac section. I hope it helps.
> 
> Added another manual that should help.


Just wanted to say thanks....:cheers


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

No problem, I hope it helps.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is another diagram that I found in an earlier post.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

get your own copy in service manual or aftermarket. easier to read and hold.


----------

